# TURBO SIZING



## natoman (Oct 18, 2005)

Greetings all,
I need some help here, I want to upgrade the turbo in my car, 96 spec 200sx 2 litre with this work done, JWT ECU, JWT S4 camshafts, Z32 air flow metering, 76mm alum exhaust w/Dynomax magnum muffler,Front mounted cooler, 375cc injectors, Walbro 255, DET manifold, JWT clutch kit, and Garrett t28 roller bearing turbo. Problem with the current turbo is it runs out of airflow at the top rpm's, I run .82 bar approx.
Can someone advise me what turbo flows good for 400hp at 7k rpms (flywheel horsepower)? I mind turbo lag so please advise hybrid combination best work for my car, I prefer Garrett turbocharger

Thanks!!
Nate.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

natoman said:


> Greetings all,
> I need some help here, I want to upgrade the turbo in my car, 96 spec 200sx 2 litre with this work done, JWT ECU, JWT S4 camshafts, Z32 air flow metering, 76mm alum exhaust w/Dynomax magnum muffler,Front mounted cooler, 375cc injectors, Walbro 255, DET manifold, JWT clutch kit, and Garrett t28 roller bearing turbo. Problem with the current turbo is it runs out of airflow at the top rpm's, I run .82 bar approx.
> Can someone advise me what turbo flows good for 400hp at 7k rpms (flywheel horsepower)? I mind turbo lag so please advise hybrid combination best work for my car, I prefer Garrett turbocharger
> 
> ...


To support that kind of power you will need to upgrade your injectors. The T28 should not run out of air at less than 1 bar. Regardless if you are looking to upgrade the Garrett GT28RS will be perfect for what you want to do.


----------



## Jason Lange (Aug 22, 2005)

GT3071 will do you well with the .63 exhaust turbine.


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/columns/nerds/

check at the top of that page it has lots of info abt turbo sizing


----------



## natoman (Oct 18, 2005)

Good!! Thanks guys for the advises, I heard good reviews from many using Garrett T-serie turbos with T3/TO4B etc. Turbos capable of flowing good for 
475 horses to the rollers. I assume I will have to work with the laggy one.

Thanks again
Nate.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if you get a t4 flanged turbo, say goodbye to using a jdm det manifold


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

get the turbo maps...figure out what boost you will use and how much your engine flows @ that boost and check each turbo's map to see which one will give you the highest efficiency


----------



## natoman (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you for the help, I think I may just do that in fact, may have to flow test it and see where it stands.


----------

